# Cabriolet Top care?



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

I just bought a 1989 Cabriolet over the weekend. Im new to the convertible top world and was wondering what folks use to clean/maintain the life of their tops? Mine is in ok shape, one small hole forming. I Just want to keep it alive as long as possible!


----------



## fballer4 (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Cabriolet Top care? (AutomaticJoy)*

I've read and heard that this stuff is some of the best. My '84 will get a new top soon and I plan to use it.
http://www.303products.com/


----------



## yettitheman (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Cabriolet Top care? (AutomaticJoy)*

303. Use the **** out of it. It works. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Cabriolet Top care? (yettitheman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yettitheman* »_303. Use the **** out of it. It works. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so far thats the only priduct I have ever seen anyone mention when it comes to top care...so must be good! need to invest in a bottle or 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

